# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vocht achter de longen, wat zijn de oorzaken?

## meneereddie

Wat kunnen de oorzaken zijn van vocht achter de longen? (longoedeem)

----------


## Wendy

longontsteking, hartfalen, ondervoeding

----------

